# Morgan and Quinn (still missed)



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Its been 9 years since Morgan passed of Liver failure at the tender age of 5 and 4 years since Quinn passed of unknown causes also at the tender age of 5. I had braced myself for the worst with Morgan and after the vet gave his prognosses (sp?) I had 28 heartbreaking days left with her until she passed while I was at work on a Tuesday. Morgan was born in my mothers house and her mother would fallow me around with Morgan in her mouth, I would wake up to a teeny tiny kitten sleeping next to me and was always afraid of squishing her, but I never did. Morgan and I shared a special bond and its like she thought of me as her mom over her real mom. I will never forget her. (As you may be able to tell my screen name is both Morgan and Quinn put together)
Quinn, my fluffy ball of blackness, she was so kind and so sweet, yet so independent. I never had a chance to say goodbye to her. I came home from work one night and found her hiding, I took her out to say hello and found her mouth wide open and her having trouble breathing. I called the ermergency vet since it was after regular clinic hours and rushed her to the hospital.. the vet looked over her for a second and brought her in the back to take Xrays of her chest. I heard her meow a God awful meow..I heard one more and then I heard nothing. The vet returned 10 minutes later and told me Quinn had passed on the Xray table. They removed fluid from each side of her lungs prior to getting her Xrays done.. she stopped breathing on the Xray table and him and a few other vets working on a surgery stopped and tried to recesitate her. The vet could only say it was either caused by Trauma or Heart Disease.. I never had an autopsy done because for the 15 minutes I was there my bill was $280. I miss her deeply as well and it was so much harder to bare because of the unknowns. RIP to my two beautiful babies!
Morgan









Quinn


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! I'm so sorry to hear about your cats.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They were lovely. I'm sorry you lost them both so young.


----------

